

80,000 Hours (YC S15) Helps Top Graduates Choose Careers That Matter - robertwiblin
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/04/80000-hours/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://blog.ycombinator.com/80-000-hours-yc-s15-helps-top-
gr...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/80-000-hours-yc-s15-helps-top-graduates-
choose-careers-that-matter), which points to this.

